# Suicide Vest Wearer Funeral Gone Bad,or maybe GOOD -----NSFW



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Saw this at an in state gun forum. A vest wearer vest goes BOOM at a funeral for a guy looking for 72 Virginians.::clapping::
The last 30 seconds or so after the smoke clears are real ugly so watch with caution.

Funeral For Islamic Terrorist Gets A Surprise Ending From Funeral Director Error - Now The End Begins : Now The End Begins


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Was the bomb on the man they were burying or one of the people attending the service?

It seems they do have some sense of right and wrong and call to God while in shock over the deaths.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

I wonder what percentage of the survivors will have a change of heart now that they've been on the receiving end of their own works.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

haha, hilarious!


----------

